# Windows 10 kein DTS Sound?



## hd-man (5. März 2018)

Hallo
naja....... irgendwie habe ich hier noch ne Baustelle nachdem ich einen NEUEN PC habe
und zwar: 
 DTS Sound wird nicht abgespielt, da hört man nur hohe Töne bzw. Rauschen das wars.....
Habe erst die Onboard Soundkarte (HD-Audio von Realte) über optisches Kabel zum Soundsystem verwendent .....nix, 
gerade wieder meine Sound Blaster X -Fi Xtreme Audio eingebaut, dachte mit den aktuellen Treibern gehts, leider auch ohne Erfog.

Benutze zum Abspielen schon den VLC Player, alle anderen Filme (ohne DTS) werden ohne Probleme abgespielt.

Habe bereits ein paar codec Packs installiert....

-Microsoft-Windows-MediaFeaturePack-OOB-Package_x64
-Creative Soundblaster Windows 10 Treiber SB X Fi Series Support Pack Inoffiziell - CHIP-Installer
-K-Lite_Codec_Pack_1400_Mega

den K-Lite hatte ich vorher auch schon und funktionierte gut 

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Filmrissverleih (5. März 2018)

Ich häng mich hier mal rein....versuche schon seit ein paar Tagen Windows 10 zur Bitstream Ausgabe zu bekommen.
Intel HD -> HDMI -> Onkyo AV-Receiver......

Kodi will nicht über Wasapi....MPC auch nicht....bekomme nur PCM von Windows geliefert obwohl der Receiver korrekt erkannt wird mit den Dolby und DTS Formaten


----------



## JackA (6. März 2018)

1. Alle Codec Packs deinstallieren, da ihr nicht wisst, was ihr tut, liegt hier oft das Problem.
2. VLC braucht keinen Codec-Pack und das ist der Mediaplayer, mit dem man testen kann, ob der Rest passt.
3. In den VLC Audio-Optionen abhaken, dass man SPDIF nutzt (auch bei HDMI Übertragung)
4. In den Windows Einstellungen die Lautsprecher auf 5.1 stellen und auch konfigurieren, dass man DTS, DD5.1 und co. ausgeben kann, das muss man in den Windows-Einstellungen extra abhaken!
5. Und dann braucht ihr natürlich auch Material mit einer DD5.1 oder DTS Tonspur, die kann man sich kostenlos als Sample vom Internet holen (einfach DTS Sample googeln)
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Tf1W3gV4s...mc/s1600/VLC+-+Digital+Audio+5-1+Settings.jpg
https://11986-presscdn-0-77-pagely....1/Setup-Surround-Sound-in-Windows-7_thumb.png
https://filestore.community.support.microsoft.com/api/images/47e84a57-a0fd-4017-9159-05ab00f0abaa


----------



## hd-man (6. März 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> 1. Alle Codec Packs deinstallieren, da ihr nicht wisst, was ihr tut, liegt hier oft das Problem.
> 2. VLC braucht keinen Codec-Pack und das ist der Mediaplayer, mit dem man testen kann, ob der Rest passt.
> 3. In den VLC Audio-Optionen abhaken, dass man SPDIF nutzt (auch bei HDMI Übertragung)
> 4. In den Windows Einstellungen die Lautsprecher auf 5.1 stellen und auch konfigurieren, dass man DTS, DD5.1 und co. ausgeben kann, das muss man in den Windows-Einstellungen extra abhaken!
> ...



Hallo,
erstmal Danke für die Tipps,

1,2 und 3 erledigt 

4. hatte noch nie zuvor 5.1 eingestellt immer nur 2 Kanal und es lief bis dato immer einwandfrei aber .....egal, Problem ist, ich hab hier erst gar nicht die Möglichkeit 5.1 einzustellen.
Wenn ich im Windows unter Systemsteuerung/Sound/Wiedergabe gehe und den Realtek Digital Output anklicke (aktiviere) sind unter "Unterstützte Formate" DTS Audio und DD aktiviert, wenn ich die über das Testen anhören möchte kommen nur wieder diese komischen Geräusche (rauschen) also kein vernünftiger Ton wie sonst.
Unter "Erweitert" kann ich nur alle möglichen Varianten in 2 Kanal einstellen......

und nun?


----------



## JackA (6. März 2018)

Dann würde ich mal vom Mainboard-Hersteller die aktuelle Audiosoftware runterladen, passend zum Betriebssystem, das was jetzt installiert ist, deinstallieren und das Audiopaket als Admin installieren.
Wenn man kein 5.1 auswählen kann, geht kein 5.1.


----------



## hd-man (6. März 2018)

Habe gerade nochmal bei ASUS neusten Audiotreiber geschaut, da gibts nix neues (von Realtek), habe ihn deinstalliert, neustart, als Admin installiert, neustart..... ich kann immer noch keine 5.1 Lautsprecher einstellen/aktivieren, es gibt nur 2 Kanal

Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich kein 5.1 System angeschlossen habe, sondern nur über das optische Kabel ein 2 Kanal mit Sub? Hatte das ja vorher auch so 

ASUS CROSSHAIR VI HERO

ROG SupremeFX S1220 8-Kanal-High-Definition CODEC

 - Unterstützt bis zu 32-Bit/192 kHz Wiedergabe*
 - Impedanzerfassung für die vorderen und hinteren 
Kopfhörerausgänge
 - ES9023P High Definition DAC
 - Hochwertiger 120 dB SNR Stereo-Wiedergabe-Ausgang und 
113 dB SNR Aufnahmeeingang
 - SupremeFX Shielding-Technologie
 - Jack-Detection (Buchsenerkennung), Multistreaming und 
Frontblende-Jack-Retasking (Buchsenneubelegung)
 - Optischer S/PDIF-Ausgang an der Rückseite
Audio-Ausstattung
 - Sonic Studio III
 - Sonic Radar III
*   Aufgrund von Beschränkungen bei der HDA-Bandbreite wird 32-Bit/192 
kHz für die 8-Kanal Audioausgabe nicht unterstützt.


----------



## MircoSfot (7. März 2018)

Für DTS und DDL den Treiber hier nehmen: Crosshair Vi Hero DTS & Dolby Aduio Driver Fixed den nutze ich auch. Der ist modifiziert weil der Originale keine Lizensen hat für den ganzen Quatsch. Der Treiber installiert nur Realtec und keine Sonic- Geschichten mehr. Nach der installation sollte alles gehen von DTS bis DDL


----------



## hd-man (7. März 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Für DTS und DDL den Treiber hier nehmen: Crosshair Vi Hero DTS & Dolby Aduio Driver Fixed den nutze ich auch. Der ist modifiziert weil der Originale keine Lizensen hat für den ganzen Quatsch. Der Treiber installiert nur Realtec und keine Sonic- Geschichten mehr. Nach der installation sollte alles gehen von DTS bis DDL



Hallo,

danke für die Hilfe......... aber das hat leider auch nix gebracht.

Irgendwo muss da nen mächtiger Sound Wurm rumgeistern, solche Probleme hatte ich vorher  mit Windows 7 und ASUS Chrosshiar Formula V Board nicht, sogar die PCe Soundkarte von Soundblaster lief ohne Probleme an meinem Soundsystem 

Mensch das kanns doch nicht sein, nur diese DTS/DDL Flime ruckeln etwas zum Teil und der Sound geht gar nicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. März 2018)

Über welches Soundsystem spielst du denn ab? Wie ist es verbunden?


----------



## hd-man (7. März 2018)

Hi, 
habe das Edifier S530D 2.1 System und mit TOSLINK angeschlossen.


----------



## JackA (7. März 2018)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt, was genau willst du dann mit 5.1?


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2018)

Per toslink angeschlossen habe ich mir gedacht 
Dann wird DTS vermutlich kodiert an ans Edifier geschickt und dessen DAC kann das schlicht und ergreifend nicht dekodieren. Da helfen auch keine Codecs und Treiber^^

In WIndows steht ja auch klar unter den "unterstützten Formaten": "können vom digitalempfänger decodiert werden"


----------



## hd-man (8. März 2018)

Bitte Männers....... hatte nie gesagt das ich nen 5.1 Sound haben möchte, habe ja nur 2.1 das reicht mir am PC, es ging mir nur darum das mit WIN7 also meinem alten PC ich Filme via VLC anschauen und "hören" konnte die in den Formaten
DTS und DDL auf meinem PC waren da gab es keine TON Probleme.

Jetzt mit meinem neuen PC.... WIN 10 geht das nicht mehr, an der Hardware kann es nicht liegen, denn ich hatte mit ASUS OnBoard und später mit der SB auch keine Probleme........ demnach vermute ich liegt es an irgendwelchen Codecs  oder Treiber.


----------



## JackA (8. März 2018)

Achso, bei mir ist DTS automatisch 5.1, da es sonst keinen Sinn ergibt, das zu nutzen.
Lass es von der Soundkarte auf Stereo decodieren, fertig.
Dann musst du Windows natürlich auf Stereo stellen und auch konfigurieren, dass DTS und co. nicht möglich sind.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. März 2018)

Dann sag Windows das das Gerät eben nicht DTS dekodieren kann. Der DAC im Edifier kann schlicht kein DTS entschlüsseln, das muss dein Rechner für den tun.
Wenn du also digital reingehst (toslink) musst du Settings anpassen, sprich Stereo und Haken vor DTS weg. Noch leichter du gehst analog rein


----------



## hd-man (8. März 2018)

Nee wo, der Tipp war Gold Wert.  

Habe nur die Haken bei DDL und DTS entfernt und schon ist alles wieder OK, ich glaubs nicht GENIAL

Das wars!


Vielen DANK!!!


----------



## JackA (9. März 2018)




----------

